# say hello to my twins......



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

....well almost 

the new bow arrived yesterday.......better late than never i suppose :embara:
still waiting for the minimax cam + idler wheel to arrive...
ordered a set of ZERO strings from Folkers (was either SSS or Zero.....thought i would support the local guy...proudly south african  )
then, i must decide on ONE sight and scope..........


----------



## robass1 (Dec 26, 2008)

Very , very nice Urabus


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Awesome stuff, but you really need to mow that grass. I'm looking forward to seeing them in action during the next competition season. Happy New Year,
Norm


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice Pair!

They look good.


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

tks guys......yeah, the grass at the club is getting kinda wild


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice bows Hardy !! I hope you have a lot of successes with them in 2009.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Very sexy indeed...*

...my good man, Folkers will make awesome strings for them.


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Looking good. I bet they shoot as great as they look. :thumbs_up


----------



## Folkers (Dec 4, 2008)

urabus said:


> ....well almost
> 
> the new bow arrived yesterday.......better late than never i suppose :embara: Ha ha
> still waiting for the minimax cam + idler wheel to arrive...
> ...


They are looking good man!! 
Have you shot the new one since?


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

SMOKE!!!!

just cant shoot that high let-off max cam.....it just feels all soft and mushy 
but for some strange reason....it seems to be more forgiving.....
with the limb bolts out a few turns....it's noisier too :sad:
other than that....it feels/holds the same as the old one......so it's all good.

cant wait for 'em MINI-MAX 

yo...Folkers....tks for setting up the bow for me.........seeing is believing!!!!now i've met someone that's more @nal than me re setting up/tuning....etc


----------



## lenasia01 (Jan 7, 2009)

Can you tell me more about this?


----------

